# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  can this be the symptoms of depression?

## Ratherblue2

Two days ago,i have the pressure to talk but I cant speak out to the people around me(one of them is my sibling),we were doing our job and then I suddenly felt the urge to speak because my father talk to my brother a lot and he walked out and I don't have the chance to talk,i was very awkard at that moment.

I am taking psychiatric med atm,i have been the sad/weak kid since young.

----------


## Jaquaia

Not weak at all. Battling your own mind every day takes huge strength.

----------


## Suzi

It certainly doesn't mean you are/were a "weak" child at all!

----------


## Ratherblue2

i couldn't accept the fact that i have depression.Its been 2 days since i can't fall asleep and i have been having a hard time concentrating doing my things,i will be having a doctor's appointment on wednesday though.I don't know if i should tell the doctor about my problem...

----------


## Paula

Tell your dr everything, please, it's important they understand everything that's going on

----------


## Suzi

If you don't tell the Dr everything then they won't be able to help you properly....

----------


## Amaya

I agree with Suzi.. if it is too much for one appointment, just tell them the headlines from each issue you are facing, and ask if you can have another double appointment to talk it all through properly.

----------


## Ratherblue2

i came back yesterday from the appointment,so everything was good...Thanks guy

----------

Amaya (04-08-17)

----------


## Suzi

Did you manage to talk to them about everything?

----------


## Ratherblue2

Yes I did,but I don't know what's going to happen as usual

----------


## Ratherblue2

How do I edit my post if I make a mistake?

----------


## Paula

> How do I edit my post if I make a mistake?


To help prevent against spammers we restrict the ability to edit posts until we get to know new members a little better - but if there's something you want to edit then let any one of the team know and we'll sort it out for you

What exactly did the dr say? Maybe we can help decipher it for you

----------



----------


## Suzi

Did the doctor not say what the plan would be?

----------


## Amaya

Can you ring them, or make another appointment and ask them to explain what will happen next to you? If you don't feel clear about it that will not help you and they should be able to explain it for you easily.

----------


## Ratherblue2

The doctor didn't say any plan,been seeing him for almost 7 years.

Yep,but everything is under their control,you know what I mean?

----------


## Amaya

I understand, but they can still talk to you about it, right?
It is your treatment, for your benefit, and it will be easy to cope with if you can understand. If they answer your questions then perhaps you will not feel so uncertain.

----------


## Paula

> Yep,but everything is under their control,you know what I mean?


No. My Drs have always talked to me about the treatment they're proposing and the decisions are made jointly. And, where someone's capable of making those sort of decisions, that's the way it should be

----------


## Ratherblue2

I will be having psychiatric appointment tomorrow,will ask him about it.

----------


## Paula

Good plan  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you get the answers you need..

----------


## Amaya

Me too.. it is important to understand your own treatment. Good luck!

----------

